# Buddy



## Pawsy6 (Jan 24, 2009)

Buddy 


Well everyone I am just about ready to give up.
Buddy is getting very aggressive with me. And if he does ever let us touch him,
he will bit and fly away from us.
I don't know what to do, we are thinking of selling him and whom ever gets him
can have better luck with him.
It breaks my heart, but I have tried everything everyone has said and he is not
a very nice bird any more.
I have not made any chages or anything like that.
Very upset.

Laura


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Pawsy6 said:


> Buddy
> 
> 
> Well everyone I am just about ready to give up.
> ...


Hi Laura,

What have you tried so far? I don't think that selling Buddy is necessarily a good idea because it is probably going to create even more stress and anxiety for him. 

Have you tried just doing training with millet inside his cage so that he doesn't feel pressured and so that you can't get bitten?

Vicki


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Could you have him clipped so he will be a bit more dependent on you. Here is a good video about training your tiel  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It appears you need this as well. I just posted it on another thread:
* Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.
*


----------



## Pawsy6 (Jan 24, 2009)

Buddy was tamed, he would let us pick him up, he would go all around the house with us. He never tried to bite us.
And over the past week or so he don't want us near him at all, only if we are changing his cage or putting a treat up for him. If we try to get him to set up he bites.And if and when he does step up he will bit and fly back to his cage. We never take him out of his cage, we let him come out and then try to get him on our hand. When he is on his cage is when he bites the most and runs all over the top of the cage.
Before he was like this he was sweet and we could go get him any time and he was good and stepped up on our hand and walked all around the house with us.
Every day his is getting more and more aggressive.The biting is getting harder and harder every day.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pawsy6 said:


> Buddy was tamed, he would let us pick him up, he would go all around the house with us. He never tried to bite us.
> And over the past week or so he don't want us near him at all, only if we are changing his cage or putting a treat up for him. If we try to get him to set up he bites.And if and when he does step up he will bit and fly back to his cage. We never take him out of his cage, we let him come out and then try to get him on our hand. When he is on his cage is when he bites the most and runs all over the top of the cage.
> Before he was like this he was sweet and we could go get him any time and he was good and stepped up on our hand and walked all around the house with us.
> Every day his is getting more and more aggressive.The biting is getting harder and harder every day.


I have a 17 year old very tame tiel, he's normally a sweetie. However he was hormonal for a while and got very aggressive and mean, biting hard drawing blood. I left him alone for a while and he did things on his own terms and it was very upsetting that he wasn't friendly. However after a while he got over his mood swing and he's back to himself. Don't give up on your tiel because it's not acting how you would prefer currently. If he was fine before something must be up for him to be acting this way now. Maybe just give him some time and space and see how he is in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> I have a 17 year old very tame tiel, he's normally a sweetie. However he was hormonal for a while and got very aggressive and mean, biting hard drawing blood. I left him alone for a while and he did things on his own terms and it was very upsetting that he wasn't friendly. However after a while he got over his mood swing and he's back to himself. Don't give up on your tiel because it's not acting how you would prefer currently. If he was fine before something must be up for him to be acting this way now. Maybe just give him some time and space and see how he is in a couple of weeks.


I never thought of that! It could be hormones as well or a combo of hormones and molting! Cockatiel Puberty. He's right at that age!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That was my first thought when you explained that he HAD been tame. Must be hormones! They get territorial and grumpy. Sound like what you are going thru? You'll have to reduce the number of hours that he is exposed to light and move a few things around in his cage. It usually takes a week to reverse the flood of hormones that come with spring.


----------

